# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Ractiver  chaque fois?

## Prosis

Bonjour

Je suis un essayeur de systmes d'exploitations.  Par cela je veux dire que j'aime passer de Vista  XP, de XP  Linux, de Linux  Linux, de Linux  Linux, de Linux  Vista, etc...j'aime essayer les nouveaux trucs, etc.

Ce qui est chiant c'est que, malgr que je me suis fait une image de mon Vista, il tait impossible de la restaur.  Je suis donc oblig de rinstall  chaque fois.  Le hic est que je ne peux plus l'activer par Internet puisqu'elle a dj t active une fois lors de ma premire installation.  Je suis donc oblig d'appeler Microsoft  chaque fois pour l'activer par tlphone...ils commencent  se demander pourquoi j'active aussi souvent (ils m'ont demands pourquoi je l'activais  nouveau et sur combien d'ordinateurs je l'avais install).

Pourtant ma copie est lgale  100%, mon numro m'appartient et n'a jamais t utilis sur un autre ordinateur.  Autrement dit, je suis net.  Mais c'est chiant d'avoir  appeler  chaque fois.  Y'a t-il une faon de faire qui m'viterait le processus?

Merci  ::):

----------


## The_badger_man

Soit tu fais du multiboot, soit tu utilise un pc virtuel pour tes essais (ou les deux).

----------


## nicroman

Si c'est pour le dsinstaller dans les 30j... pourquoi l'activer ?

----------


## Manumation

+ 1 Pour utiliser une machine virtuelle...

Si tu disposes de suffisamment de RAM (je pense que oui puisque tu peux utiliser Vista), alors la machine virtuelle s'impose comme une vidence...

----------

